# Skype support group



## Dekenkaru (Jun 6, 2013)

I am looking to start a Skype support group where people can share tips about SA, express interests and generally just chat about stuff
Video calls, Mic and typing all welcome
If you are interested, search Zachary Cantrell on Skype, I am the one with the crash bandicoot profile picture:boogie


----------



## FrostSpike (Jun 12, 2013)

I think there already is one, do a search


----------



## Dekenkaru (Jun 6, 2013)

FrostSpike said:


> I think there already is one, do a search


Thanks, but all of the ones I found were outdated


----------

